# What new direction would you like to see styrene figure kits go?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Besides Horror/Sci-fi,Superhero & Historical kits? Any ideas?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I honestly don't care as long as we get new styrene figure kits...

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I honestly don't care as long as we get new styrene figure kits...
> 
> Chris.


Even Michael Moore naked? lol


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

My response to the poll choices would have to be; *all of the above!*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> Even Michael Moore naked? lol


...there's always an exception or 2 to every rule.....
I'd draw the line at Borat....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Night-Owl said:


> My response to the poll choices would have to be; *all of the above!*


Including Michael Moore?  :drunk:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Including Michael Moore? 

Only if when I build it I can use it for target practice!:drunk:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Classic Comedians!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Including Michael Moore?
> 
> Only if when I build it I can use it for target practice!:drunk:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


I'll second that!!! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

To be honest, I don't really care for any of the choices offered. 
If I may suggest an alternative, I would like to see a soldier or military line from around the world and from different eras. We could already start with the knights, add a re-popped Crusader model and a Confederate cavalry officer, and then go on to things like a Samurai, a Zulu, a Roman Centurian (of which the gladiator models would be a nice compliment), a British Redcoat, a French Legionaire, a Scottish Highlander, etc. But all in more dynamic poses, unlike the knights which are all static poses (except for perhaps the Gold knight, I guess).
Anyway ... just my $.02.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

bizzarobrian said:


> Even Michael Moore naked? lol


You have way too much time on your hands, hey I got an idea, why dont you get a hobby, like modelling, try it you make like it.

buzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I voted animation but not cartoons. I'm talking dynamation like Harryhausen, Jack the Giant Killer etc, etc.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about 1/8th scale WWI figures? Something along the lines of the 1914 German and French uniforms (When the French wore red pants),


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> You have way too much time on your hands, hey I got an idea, why dont you get a hobby, like modelling, try it you make like it.
> 
> buzz


Do I critique your postings? :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> What about 1/8th scale WWI figures? Something along the lines of the 1914 German and French uniforms (When the French wore red pants),


 
 Does Verlinden still make those? Before rediscovering SciFi ships, I was enjoying building & painting those in the early 90's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can think of _at least_ one kit I'd like to see from each category. The question is whether or not anyone _else_ would want 'em.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Laurel and Hardy or The Marx Brothers.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted filmstars but I assume you ment in character from various films i.e. Christopher Lee as Dracula, Arnold as Dutch in Preditor, Bruce Willis as John Mclane from Die Hard and Wesley Snipes from Blade ext... A Kit of the actors in their backyard having a brew in front of the grill...not my cup of tea! Lol!

I would love to see a lot more movie and TV characters in styrene or even as multi media such as the heads and hands being in resin and that balance of the kit in good old plastic. That way the likeness would not be such a problem for the kit producers. 

I also would love a kit of Abbott and Costello from A/C Meets the Wolfman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, yes, filmstars in character, such as the Marx brothers (the 3 funny ones) in classic poses, George Reeves gazing skyward with Noel Niell (sp?) at his side, Adam West with a fingertip to his chin while Burt Ward is smacking his fist into his palm, Lee van Cleef drawing down on Eli Wallach and Clint what's-his-name, humphrey Bogart with a fedora, cancer stick and trenchcoat with a hand in his pocket concealing a pistol, Edward g. Robinson with a Tommy gun, Charleton Heston with a long white beard, etc.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Classic Tv!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*How about Alan Young and his horse Mr Ed, a Gilligans diorama ( or at least the SS Minnow) *, *and again, as was mentioned, a soldiers of histotu series I think would be great...sort of a mixed theme production run, of classic TV and history would be something I would be interested in.

Z
*


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Tim Casey said:


> Laurel and Hardy or The Marx Brothers.


Andy Kaufman


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

WITH Danny DeVito!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> *What new direction would you like to see styrene figure kits go? *


West.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Seaview said:


> WITH Danny DeVito!


I was thinking more of him doing his Mighty Mouse routine standing beside his record player.The guy was a legend!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Would there be any love for the Square Jawed Heroes that saved us all from the many menaces in the sf films - John Agar, Kenneth Tobey, etc?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Tim H. said:


> Would there be any love for the Square Jawed Heroes that saved us all from the many menaces in the sf films - John Agar, Kenneth Tobey, etc?


I could get behind that idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No really, west! Jesse James, Bill Hickock, Wyatt Earp...


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

All of the above. But I think kits based on literary characters would be especially cool. After all, most of the great classic monsters were film incarnations of literary characters.

-Neil

p.s. The mummy from Arthur Conan Doyle's _Lot No. 249_ or the sheet shape from M.R. James' _Oh, Whistle, and I'll Come to You, My Lad_ would be great starts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holmes and Watson in a scene from one of the canon stories!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Charles Dickens...A Christmas Carol... Ebenezer Scrooge cowering at Deaths skeletel feet (as the Grim Reaper points to his tombstone) would be a cool kit...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, Denis, it took you long enough to suggest that! I've been waiting for it since the first page of this thread...and I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> Holmes and Watson in a scene from one of the canon stories!


 
:thumbsup: Holmes bashing the snake with his walking stick while Watson holds up a lighted candle in a victorian era bedroom, from "The Adventure Of The The Speckled Band", comes immediatly to mind. 

Another possibility is Holmes standing in his mouse grey bathrobe playing his violin, while Watson is seated in a comfortable chair reading the latest edition of _The Strand_ magazine. :wave:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

It would be cool to see model kits made of some classic 1960's toys, like MAJOR MATT MASON and his HEADQUARTERS, the REMCO LOST IN SPACE ROBOT and others. It would be neat to have a smaller scale of the toys to display as the actual toys are often too expensive or simply too large to set out.

I realize that the licensing on getting this done would be next to impossible, but they would be cool kits to build.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Geez, Denis, it took you long enough to suggest that! I've been waiting for it since the first page of this thread...and I agree! :thumbsup:


 Yeah I figured I'd better mention it again...just in case no one read it the first 1200 times 
Denis


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Charles Dickens...A Christmas Carol... Ebenezer Scrooge cowering at Deaths skeletel feet (as the Grim Reaper points to his tombstone) would be a cool kit...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Oh, man, would that be totally awesome or what?! Jeez, I'd buy a resin kit even.

Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Charles Dickens...A Christmas Carol... Ebenezer Scrooge cowering at Deaths skeletel feet (as the Grim Reaper points to his tombstone) would be a cool kit...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


GRIM REAPER!!!!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Styrene Figures in the future*

Obviously, to be a commercial success an injected model must be viable in the thousands, not the few hundred of resin kits. This in itself limits subject matter. It must have broad appeal across age groups, very recognizable and be a lot of folks "favorite". 

Abbot & Costello would probably make it, while Milton Berle probably not. Mack Sennet probably not, while Laurel & Hardy might. My wish would be Marcel Marceau, Hopalong Cassidy, Cisco Kid & Poncho but I know that will never happen. Maybe comedians like Bush and Obama? Ha! just teasing! 

Presidents Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and Teddy Roosevelt (in Rough Rider uniform or with a Teddy Bear) would probably work. How about Mount Rushmore? Montecello, Mount Vernon and the Alamo (I am a Texan afterall). I would love the Marx Brothers but I doubt enough young folks know who they are to make it profitable; but Groucho might make it solo. I would bet Mr. Rodgers would make it. Bo Jangles, Satchel Paige, Jackie Chan, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Julia Roberts as Tinkerbelle, Dustin Hoffman as Hook, and then would anyone consider Famous Women (Not sexy babes)?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> GRIM REAPER!!!!



















YESSSSSS!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MATE!!! That one on the right might be a good one for an Airfix skeleton conversion!! Even better, a whole new kit!!
The one on the left would be a really cool kit too!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd DEFINITELY get a kit of the Reaper on the right! Too creepy!


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe I'm too nostalgic or too old, but I have no real worry about which kit is released (I'd only buy the ones that I want anyway so no naked Michael Moore or Borat), all that I would like is it to be Aurora like!!!!!!!!!!!
Aurora scale (not 1/8 as their monsters,etc are not 1/8), Aurora box size and Aurora instruction sheet style. In other words, like Monarch are doing now!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't have put it better myself Michael!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted Animation- simplier licensing issues than with human actors and whoever owns the rights to the performance being depicted. The world of animation, including CGI/Cell/Harryhausen has so many subject to explore...


----------



## epaulk (Jun 7, 2010)

Rock Stars!!!!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I would like to see the following injection plastic figure kits:

Beatles (rooftop concert)

Cosmo Kramer (sienfeld)

Rambo (with bow or knife pose)

US Presidents (washington,Lincoln,Kennedy,Reagan)

Indiana Jones

Humphrey Bogart

these are just some examples,....otherwise list would be way too long !


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I like drmcoys idea of Major Matt Mason,and it reminded me about the MOONSUIT that we were supposed to see from Scott at Monarch sometime in the future. I really want one of those. A MMM moonbase dio with space crawlers would be cool,like the Pegasus WOW dio kit. Also would like to see a Space Ghost kit,Jonny Quest,and an Ark II from the saturday morning kid show. That Ark vehicle was cool back in the day,still is. I voted for animation kits. Hey,stranger things have happened like the Moebius Voyager kit for example.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Personally, if the model isn't a good likeness of the subject, I'm not interested. 

... but if the subject is generic with a good head sculpt, I'm in. A Samurai would be neat.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*I wish..........*

*I wish for a 1/6 scale Diana Rigg as EMMA PEEL!*


----------

